# Natural Aquario sold?



## TOO (7 Dec 2013)

Some interesting new stuff happening in the industry. Check this out.

 ADG buys Natural Aquario?

I wonder what it will mean for European customers?

Thomas


----------



## darren636 (7 Dec 2013)

Sounds like a reason to ramp up prices.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Dec 2013)

wow now that's a twist!


----------



## pepedopolous (7 Dec 2013)

viktorlantos said:


> wow now that's a twist!


 
Damn right! I thought for a moment they were talking about ADC in London but actually it's the former ADA distributors _ADG_ in the USA. 

Here's hoping the prices aren't raised to much and also they can make enough to supply customers both in the USA and Europe.

P


----------



## tim (7 Dec 2013)

Maybe ADG were looking for a financially viable alternative to ada, for me that's the big attraction of the NA setups.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Dec 2013)

tim said:


> Maybe ADG were looking for a financially viable alternative to ada, for me that's the big attraction of the NA setups.


 
On the other hand it's strange they take the EUR vs USD conversion issue and they are not trying to manufacture similar stuff in the US.
Well at the end they may will move all production to the US. That would make sense.

Anyway buyout is rare in this field so i look forward to the outcome.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Dec 2013)

The rumours are true. It will be only win win for customers from what I have heard.


----------



## TOO (7 Dec 2013)

ADG recently severed relations with ADA (or perhaps it was the other way around) over some controversy. I do not know the details.

Thomas


----------



## Nice (8 Dec 2013)

That what i call an highlight...let us see what the new ownership will bring...


----------



## Daniel (10 Dec 2013)

I spoke over email to Jeff Senske, the owner of ADG. They have just started production of a 65, 90 and 120cm tank. What was interesting was they will be selling them as complete systems only. They will include the tank, stand, led light fixtures, stainless steel canister filter (which will have Iwaki pump rather than the current Pan world pump), steel lighting arm support and steel flow pipes. There will also be an option of a glass inline co2 diffuser. Packages should be ready to ship by late February but they are taking pre orders now.

The prices I think will still be very competitive compared with 'you know who' but I do think it's a shame that you won't be able to order individual items. Perhaps that will come at a later stage?!?!...


----------



## sanj (10 Dec 2013)

Oh, I have a tank on order, I hope this isnt going to delay it.


----------



## Daniel (10 Dec 2013)

Hopefully not Sanj. He didn't mention anything about existing orders. Why don't you drop them email to double check, he was very quick to get back to me despite the time zone difference.


----------



## pepedopolous (10 Dec 2013)

Daniel said:


> t's a shame that you won't be able to order individual items


 
Yep. If I ever upgrade my system I want the flexibility to choose my own (thermo) filter. Also my current light will be fine on a bigger system.

P


----------



## sanj (10 Dec 2013)

Daniel said:


> Why don't you drop them email to double check


 
I just spoke to Eduard who is the UK distributer, seems things are on track for next week 

I notice with products from the U.S. they seem to just translate $1 to £1, I dont know whether that would translate into a good thing for us over here or not. I mean the current NA prices are pretty good.


----------



## darren636 (10 Dec 2013)

sanj said:


> I just spoke to Eduard who is the UK distributer, seems things are on track for next week
> 
> I notice with products from the U.S. they seem to just translate $1 to £1, I dont know whether that would translate into a good thing for us over here or not. I mean the current NA prices are pretty good.


  1$ - 1£ Looks 30% too much to me


----------



## Daniel (10 Dec 2013)

pepedopolous said:


> I want the flexibility to choose my own (thermo) filter


 
Precisely. I think a lot of people would feel the same in choosing their own filtration systems etc to suit their needs. Perhaps it will come though in time. Although the prices are reasonable, because you have to purchase as a complete package it does take them out of some peoples price range (mine included). Perhaps the higher end of the market is where they want to be, even still, I'm sure a lot of the pro's will want to mix and match systems.


----------



## Daniel (10 Dec 2013)

Glad to hear it's all on track Sanj 



sanj said:


> I notice with products from the U.S. they seem to just translate $1 to £1, I dont know whether that would translate into a good thing for us over here or not. I mean the current NA prices are pretty good.


 
If $1 is translated to £1 we would be worse off at this end compared to if we were purchasing at the current exchange rate


----------



## Jimmy Dale (28 Mar 2014)

Hello all, I'm a little late to the party on this one but I'm interested in buying some NA steel flow pipes, I've not had any response from the email link on the NA web page and I'm informed that freshwatershrimp.co.uk will only be supplying NA gear as full setups. Can anyone point me in the direction of another UK based distributor? Cheers!


----------



## pepedopolous (10 Jun 2014)

Here we go: www.aquavasaquarium.com

Not much for us Europeans yet...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Jun 2014)

£2320 for a 120 without filter!!   Well thats double what i paid 12 months ago, granted i bought without lights but who spends £1300 on lighting.... oh hang on  
They also still havent realised a 120 should be wider than it is deep.
TMC is the new leader of the pack with open top tanks....


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Jun 2014)

Take a deep breath and look what you get with the package guys 
120 does have 2 LED lighting units. Although there is an option to get it without the filter you pay only 200£ for a stainless steel one with japanese pump!
Try to put 120 ADA system together, it will go over 5k. TMC and Aquavas is in completely different leagues sorry.
It does of course look expensive as a whole package  But just look at the alternatives. Even eheim top range will cost you about 1600.
You get what you are paying for. Its enough to see it in the flesh once.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Jun 2014)

Piece-of-fish said:


> 120 does have 2 LED lighting units


uncontrollable LED's, how very last year 



Piece-of-fish said:


> TMC and Aquavas is in completely different leagues sorry


yeah, TMC are in the real league and showing what can be had for a reasonable budget, Aquavas are now in the ADA fantasy league. Lets see what TMC do now they have the Farmer driving it 
i guess its just disappointing to see them change business model from middle range to prestige.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Jun 2014)

Controllable enough for scapers. Plus replaceable if it busts. How many solid units had to be returned cause of faults?
There was no business model yet. Its just starting now.
I do honestly hope George will bring changes but it all comes to money. Quality things are expensive to manufacture so I would not expect many changes unfortunately.
Can bet noone would be able to find same quality for the money. Its good there is a choice though.


----------



## pepedopolous (10 Jun 2014)

As long as they eventually allow people to buy the pieces individually (as Jeff Senske promised on the scapefu podcast), I'll support Aquavas. I think they will take NA to new heights (at a reasonable price I hope).

There are many much more advanced lighting options out there so I think they just need to give the customers a choice on that.

P


----------



## pepedopolous (10 Jun 2014)

Done the math for 90 cm systems

*Current Price at The Green Machine*
ADA Wood Cabinet Silver     £1,150.00
ADA Cube Garden 90P            £509.00
Cover Glass                                £25.00
Base Mat                                     £39.00
Solar I Light                               £440.00
Grand Solar Arm                       £265.00
Superjet ES600                         £660.00
Delivery                                         £0.00
*Total*                                       £3,088.00

*Aquavas 90cm Set  *               $3,059.00 = £1,823.00

Aquavas = £1,265.00 cheaper!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Jun 2014)

You have selected wrong lights and forgot lily pipes [DOUBLEPOST=1402470148][/DOUBLEPOST]it would be interesting to see the price comparison of a full TMC system. something tells the price might surprise few sceptics.


----------



## James D (11 Jun 2014)

I never realised the ADA cabinets were so expensive! To be fair you could order the none ADA one for about £300, still a lot of money for the whole set up though.


----------



## TOO (11 Jun 2014)

The ES600 is probably too small, at least if you subscribe to the high flow philosophy (which ADA does not as far as i can tell).

One thing to note is that their filters come with lily pipes included.

Thomas


----------



## pepedopolous (11 Jun 2014)

Yes, I could have gone for a 'Grand Solar' but I think it is perfectly possible to use a Solar I for a 90P. The lily pipes are included with the filter and I chose the 'middle' size. I'm not sure exactly how Aquavas filters compare because they use weird specifications like gallons per minute, horsepower and amps! Why cant they just state the wattage and litres per hour?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Jun 2014)

Hmm ok. But yes ES600 is not enough for 90. Having a light with only 1 metal halide? No thanks. 
Here we go again. Can do this can do that, can get cabinet elsewhere etc. Then its not a full system and the point is lost 
Yet to see anything close to Aquavas cabinet quality. 
The filter is using same iwaki japanese pumps. And for conversion, come on there is google 
Anyone up for putting TMC system together for a price comparison?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Jun 2014)

I'll have a look what one costs for curiosities sake.
I wasn't really comparing to Ada (add dollars again) their always going to be more and tmc less, the NA product is very good just a shame they moved from a very appealing market position to one that is far less, to me anyway.
If I was buying again then I'd certainly look at an ADA tank then mix and match other products I want to make a full set up and save a few ££.

Saying that I guess they are trying to get in on the ADA market, in which case they are very appealing....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepedopolous (11 Jun 2014)

OK pedants! 
*Current Price at The Green Machine*
ADA Wood Cabinet Silver    £1,150.00
ADA Cube Garden 90P    £509.00
Cover Glass    £25.00
Cube Garden Hooks    £9.99
Base Mat    £39.00
Grand Solar II 4*36W    £673.79
Grand Solar Stand    £265.53
Superjet ES1200    £769.99
Delivery    £0.00
Total    £3,442.30

*Aquavas*    $3,059.00
    £1,823.00

*Difference*    £1,619.30


----------



## TOO (11 Jun 2014)

Why the obsession with "full" set-ups? There is an increasing number of high quality products that allow you to mix your own package so that it reflects your wallet's capacity as well as your functional/aesthetic preferences. I for example have an ADA lamp because I think they are among the best looking on the market (yes NA/Aquavas look the same, but I always thought it was a shame they did not create their own lamp and not an ADA copy/lookalike), the same applies to the Vuppa surface skimmer, but I have an NA cabinet, which is very high value for the money (ADA is insanely priced on cabinets) and Flowgrow tools because they are excellent quality for a good price. And I could go on. 

In the end the choice of products is about identity. ADA stuff lets you into an exclusive club that the other brands never will. With the way we constantly expose our set-ups to the world this is not unimportant. Perhaps this is the rationale behind the price upgrading from NA to Aquavas. We will see if that is a wise strategy.  

Thomas


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Jun 2014)

So the difference is double. 
No particular obsession with full setups. But it looks much better with bigger items to be complete (lights, tank and and cabinet). Its all personal choice in the end surely. I have always placed high demand on design. I understand its not everyones choice. Hope products will be soon available separately and in different colour options. I prefer mine in white.


----------



## Eboeagles (11 Jun 2014)

Jimmy Dale said:


> Hello all, I'm a little late to the party on this one but I'm interested in buying some NA steel flow pipes, I've not had any response from the email link on the NA web page and I'm informed that freshwatershrimp.co.uk will only be supplying NA gear as full setups. Can anyone point me in the direction of another UK based distributor? Cheers!



Those steel pipes are elusive buggers unless you want to buy the ADA ones. I ended up buying some Borneo Wild pipes from Asia - worked out about £100 for them including the postage I think http://www.gcshop-sg.com/product.php?pg=0&cata=9&cate=-1

They cant be expensive to make I can't believe people aren't selling them in Europe.


----------



## pepedopolous (11 Jun 2014)

Eboeagles said:


> They cant be expensive to make I can't believe people aren't selling them in Europe.


I think people here simply prefer glass (and cleaning it!). The Borneo Wild Skim P looks so good but just isn't worth the import costs.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (11 Jun 2014)

Does anyone use their filters? Or the ADA versions they ape for that matter. They would appear very, very expensive for what looks like a tin version of the Eheim classic range. What makes them so superior to the many popular externals everyone else uses?

Also, it looks like it's hardly a show stopper for product design either.


----------



## Wallace (11 Jun 2014)

James D said:


> I never realised the ADA cabinets were so expensive!



Ridiculous isn't it, especially when you can make your own and with a little bit of work it can look just as good, if not better. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (11 Jun 2014)

Mr. Teapot said:


> What makes them so superior to the many popular externals everyone else uses?



It says ADA on it.

I thinks it's like a lot of things. People buy into the brand as a status symbol. It feels better to say you have an ADA filter rather than an Eheim etc.

I'm sure the build quality is superb. Compare it to a Rolex. Sure it's a nice looking and well made watch but it's basic function is to tell the time and it does this job no better than something that can be bought for a fraction of the price.


----------



## James D (11 Jun 2014)

> So the difference is double.
> No particular obsession with full setups. But it looks much better with bigger items to be complete (lights, tank and and cabinet). Its all personal choice in the end surely. I have always placed high demand on design. I understand its not everyones choice. Hope products will be soon available separately and in different colour options. I prefer mine in white.



I totally agree mate, but if the different components (tank etc) were sold separately I think the reaction would have been more favourable, their stuff looks quality.

As Too says - I should imagine most members of our particular hobby would rather tailor their set-ups to their own needs and preferences. I would associate a full setup package as something a beginner might be after, it would take a big commitment to the hobby to invest in one of these though!

I'm not sure the price comparison is too fair - If you could buy the Aquavas stuff separately the total price of the components would surely be higher than that of a full 'package'.

Anyway, it's always good for us to have a wider choice, especially in a niche market, hopefully it'll give ADA something to think about if they don't have such a monopoly.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (11 Jun 2014)

Sorry guys, i'm completely out on this subject of NA and Aquavas. Is Aquavas the new name for NA o another brand?


Andy D said:


> It says ADA on it.
> 
> I thinks it's like a lot of things. People buy into the brand as a status symbol. It feels better to say you have an ADA filter rather than an Eheim etc.
> 
> I'm sure the build quality is superb. Compare it to a Rolex. Sure it's a nice looking and well made watch but it's basic function is to tell the time and it does this job no better than something that can be bought for a fraction of the price.



hummm.. I only have Eheim filters but know some people with ADA filters and that is "powerful", regarding the pump quality and the maintenance periods (>6 months or so) and with BioRio... which is a pain in the ass with Eheim filters but a very quality product. Also very easy to maintain... and Yes, they say ADA


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Jun 2014)

For a 90 cm we'ee using super jet es-1200. Really powefull one. I think this is stronger than 2080 from eheim. The big thing is about these filters, the filter housing cools down the water a little (better heat exchange) and will never leak. Like almost all plastic filters nowadays. Still an investment


----------



## Mr. Teapot (11 Jun 2014)

£961 - for a hobby, that's an investment too rich for me. I can understand for professional it could make sense if only for the offset VAT and tax.


----------



## parotet (11 Jun 2014)

Personally I don't believe in status, high class or clubs... I just believe in quality. A wood cabinet made specially for me by an excellent artisan will cost at least half the price... So, I don't see any advantage in paying more. Regarding technical equipment, for the moment my feeling is that if my planted tanks aren't better it is not because I don't have a top quality filter, tank or lily pipes. It is just because I have to improve my technical and aesthetical skills. 
Luxury is a pleasure for people that feel pleasure with it, the problem is when people think that it is a need (and companies like the ones mentioned support this idea, of course this is business...)


----------



## Andy D (11 Jun 2014)

Mr. Teapot said:


> £961 - for a hobby, that's an investment too rich for me. I can understand for professional it could make sense if only for the offset VAT and tax.



'Only' £769 at TGM at the moment.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (11 Jun 2014)

Andy D said:


> 'Only' £769 at TGM at the moment.



At that price, I may treat myself. Seriously, its the same price as the Worcester combi boiler I recently replaced… I think that had a powerful industrial pump in it as well?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2014)

Why whinge about prices? Either buy it and enjoy it or select an alternative. 

Life's about choices.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (11 Jun 2014)

I don't think any of us are whinging mate. Just making a comment on a range of products and if they are worth the money. Can't see anything wrong in that.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2014)

Mr. Teapot said:


> I don't think any of us are whinging mate. Just making a comment on a range of products and if they are worth the money. Can't see anything wrong in that.



Yes I suppose, but don't you find it boring?

We know ADA is expensive, that TMC are great for a 'budget' rimless setup and that NA were somewhere in between. So nothings changed. Still.


----------



## Andy D (11 Jun 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Why whinge about prices? Either buy it and enjoy it or select an alternative.
> 
> Life's about choices.



Very true.


----------



## pepedopolous (11 Jun 2014)

Don't find it boring. I want to be sure the things I buy are effective and worth the money. That requires research, analysis and discussion. Someone who can afford a full ADA setup can probably afford to pay someone else to maintain their system. 

Also, because of our nature to worship brands, some folks spend money on branded snake oils (e.g. Penac,Tourmaline), when they might very well have more important things to spend money on instead of filling Amano's coffers.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2014)

pepedopolous said:


> Don't find it boring. I want to be sure the things I buy are effective and worth the money. That requires research, analysis and discussion. Someone who can afford a full ADA setup can probably afford to pay someone else to maintain their system.
> 
> Also, because of our nature to worship brands, some folks spend money on branded snake oils (e.g. Penac,Tourmaline), when they might very well have more important things to spend money on instead of filling Amano's coffers.



But thats still a choice.


----------



## pepedopolous (11 Jun 2014)

True, nothing's changed much. I hope that Aquavas and TMC etc might be paying attention to ukaps members so we get more of what we want and less of what we don't!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Jun 2014)

You lot (aquascapers) is a tiny part of the industry  plus a very demanding one  so companies cant really count on it. However I have noticed a lot of bigger german brands developing more aquascaping products during Interzoo visit. Denerrle, Tropica, JBL, most likely others also are all expanding their scaping range which is a good thing.
The best thing about the filters as Victor said is powerful high quality japanese pumps and I do hope to see the aquavas filters at a half price once they introduce them separately.


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Jun 2014)

Piece-of-fish said:


> lot of bigger german brands developing more aquascaping products during Interzoo visit. Denerrle, Tropica, JBL,



Just fit perfectly to the price discussion. You all will be surprised that these general brands now target ADA market with their pricing. The new soils from these companies cost the same as Aqua Soil as i see. JBL tools etc.
So we will see either a cost increase in the hobby or the giants fail.


----------



## parotet (11 Jun 2014)

viktorlantos said:


> Just fit perfectly to the price discussion. You all will be surprised that these general brands now target ADA market with their pricing. The new soils from these companies cost the same as Aqua Soil as i see. JBL tools etc.
> So we will see either a cost increase in the hobby or the giants fail.



ADA was the pioneer of luxury aquariums, but there's room for more brands, as it happens with other products (for example cars).  I have also noticed that most enriched substrates have now very similar prices. 
But yes, at the end and as always that this issue is discussed in this kind of threads... It is a matter of choice. You trust it, you can afford it, you pay it. 

Jordi


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Jun 2014)

Was very surprised not to see ADA at interzoo.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jun 2014)

pepedopolous said:


> OK pedants!
> *Current Price at The Green Machine*
> ADA Wood Cabinet Silver    £1,150.00
> ADA Cube Garden 90P    £509.00
> ...





Piece-of-fish said:


> So the difference is double.  ....................    Hope products will be soon available separately and in different colour options. I prefer mine in white.


The thing with the prices above and saying the ADA is double is a bit misleading.  If Aquavas do a straight $ -> £ conversion depending on the current exchange rate Ill eat my hat as historically in good ole rip off britain $4000 in the US means £4000 here.

PS, ADA cabs must have gold brackets or something to be that much!!

As Ed says they do some great looking kit but I'd be more interested if they sold it separately.  I didnt like their lights when I last saw them as the metal on the solar 1 copy was a lot thinner than the real thing.



Mr. Teapot said:


> Does anyone use their filters? Or the ADA versions they ape for that matter. They would appear very, very expensive for what looks like a tin version of the Eheim classic range. What makes them so superior to the many popular externals everyone else uses?


There's a few analogies that can be said here, some about ladies of the night but the polite one is that the pumps on these will suck a golf ball through a hose.  Well not really but you get the idea that they are really powerful.  Ive never had to prime my ES-600 as it just spits the air out and keeps on chugging.  They are solid beasts that would probably be like a cockroach and still keep chugging along after a nuclear attack.




Piece-of-fish said:


> Hmm ok. But yes ES600 is not enough for 90. Having a light with only 1 metal halide? No thanks.....



Agree on the ES600, it needs a 1200 for a 90cm.  Dont agree about the Solar 1 for a 90cm.  Its plenty and my last three IAPLC entries have been from a Solar 1 150W MH  

Looks great to view as a point source but I will admit its a bit crap for video due to the contrast.  Its great at growing plants too.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (11 Jun 2014)

Tropica, for sure, is entering the ADA world... like Viktor say, at their prices...


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Jun 2014)

The price wont be 1$ to 1£. It will be normal exchange. Plus if I am not mistaken the price includes delivery to your door. Dont quote me on that though. Stu you will have to eat some hats  I think it is still manufactured in Europe so it should make things easier. There is no need to import from US. With a higher price there surely be much better quality control also so a little win for us all. 
Stu I did not mean that solar 1 has not enough power. Its just the only way to control it is changing height. And I do hate the look of the tank under any colour rendition metal halides. Havent seen people using halides much in the past and especially now. 

In regards to Tropica they are not entering ADA league at all. The only thing which is expensive is soil and it has similar price as all the rest. Tropica claim it to be a very close alternative to aquasoil in performance. 
Other products include root tabs, scaping tools and diffuser. 
Tools imho are great and good value also. They have only chose 2 tools and after some thinking you can see why. Both tweesers and scissors are most flexible in terms of use. I fell in love with the tweesers straight away and after several days started to like the scissors also. 
Diffuser is brilliant and I have been waiting for it for more than a year. It is the same one they have in their co2 nano kit. Best bit is the price. Its half what I thought it will be. Curious to test root tabs now. 
Its hard to make all products great in the range but I really think Tropica has done a great job. The only thing I miss from them is proper regulator.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (12 Jun 2014)

Hi all,
after reading this thread, I can say that I am really happy that I have both my NA kit just before the sell it and change it for a more expensive aquavast system hehe 

cheers guys


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jun 2014)

Piece-of-fish said:


> The price wont be 1$ to 1£. It will be normal exchange. Plus if I am not mistaken the price includes delivery to your door. Dont quote me on that though. Stu you will have to eat some hats  I think it is still manufactured in Europe so it should make things easier. There is no need to import from US. With a higher price there surely be much better quality control also so a little win for us all.


Thats great news then and Ill prepare my paper hat now 

I was thinking they had moved the operation over to the states so would be liable to the usual taxes and import fees but if its still in portugal then great   Here's hoping they also consider selling separately as I quite like their light hanger for my possible future 4 footer 



Piece-of-fish said:


> Stu I did not mean that solar 1 has not enough power. Its just the only way to control it is changing height. And I do hate the look of the tank under any colour rendition metal halides. Havent seen people using halides much in the past and especially now.


Very true about the height which can be a pita.  I'd love to swap mine for LED's but I havent seen anything that floats my boat yet.  I have considered gutting a Solar1 and putting LED's inside as a future project but it would need two over a four foot which I now have courtesy of the great and very generous Mark Evans.

Re the colour rendition its a personal choice but I do like my NA greens.  I had 300w blasting over my 90cm recently to get the stems in check for my IAPLC shot and the tank looked great under them.


----------



## pepedopolous (12 Jun 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/J.Jurijs/p...8972213890608/522969337824226/?type=3&theater

Is this the NA green with a Solar 1?  Maybe it's the photo but it looks real dark and red plants surely must look brown under this lamp...


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jun 2014)

pepedopolous said:


> https://www.facebook.com/J.Jurijs/p...8972213890608/522969337824226/?type=3&theater
> 
> Is this the NA green with a Solar 1?  Maybe it's the photo but it looks real dark and red plants surely must look brown under this lamp...


It wont look like that in real life although there will be a green tint.  The NA-green bulb is very hard to photograph as if you dont get the white balance correct on the camera it will look odd like it does in Juris photo.


----------



## pepedopolous (12 Jun 2014)

Cool. So I wonder what colour temp. 'green' light is? I know ADA says it's 8000k but when I see an 8000k light it looks blue-white to me.


----------



## Nice (20 Apr 2016)

www.naturalaquario.com is active again, and i am planning to buy a new system. I have contacted them, and the new owner is Spanish

the best lamps to photo a tank are the ADA 8000k flurescent lamps


----------

